# Upside down bikes



## b 17 fan (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't remember kids doing this


----------



## Eatontkd (Feb 9, 2019)

b 17 fan said:


> I don't remember kids doing this




Never saw that either. Not sure those two in the pic did either based on what's behind thim..


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2019)

Hope they dont fall on the top bar,OUCH


----------



## Dizzle Problems (Feb 9, 2019)

When I built mu first tallbike about ten years back, I had a few guys older then me stop me and say they used to make them by flipping their bikes upside down and welding pipes on them, like in the picture here. They claimed the 70s though. This obviously predates that. I think this pic was posted in the thread discussing butterfly bars. Seems to be the exaggeration of the long (cycle truck style) stem and butterfly bar trend of the late 50s.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 9, 2019)

That long stem "engineering" looks crazy dangerous! (But more danger equals more fun!) I like that the dude in the right has a fore brake, but not hooked up yet, and they are in front of a welding/blacksmith shop. Looks like fairly fresh welding on the frames. Maybe this was their test ride!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 9, 2019)

I can see climbing up on something to start this, but every dismount looks like an emergency.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2019)

We used to do that with Tricycles.
Then Marx caught on, and made the Big Wheel.
The rest is history.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Feb 9, 2019)

*Looks Southern Cal style to me,they always set standards back in the day,Early to mid sixties,,they were on there way to the local hardware store to get a cable long enough for the front  fore arm brake*


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2019)

If you grew up in the 50's and 60's you would have seen these. My friend built one, mid 60's, and it was fun to ride but extra "skill-effort" was needed to mount and dismount. And we didn't wear helmets! :eek:


----------



## 3-speeder (Feb 9, 2019)

Is that a Coors beer sign behind the kid on the left? Has to be west of the Rockies. I don't think Coors was widely available back then.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2019)

3-speeder said:


> Is that a Coors beer sign behind the kid on the left? Has to be west of the Rockies. I don't think Coors was widely available back then.





Sure is! And you're right, there was a cartel that would smuggle Coors back to Wisconsin.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 9, 2019)

Saw quite a few of these in Phoenix during the 70’s. I’ve always meant to build one, just never got around to it.


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 9, 2019)

I remember in the early 70s in So Cal the cool kids did that! Of course, i did not have one! Ha!


----------



## morton (Feb 10, 2019)

Just to add a bit more daring, it looks like the kid on the left also removed what would have been the top tube!

Nevermind...............just noticed it is a step thru frame.....mybad.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 28, 2019)

This is pretty awesome. To me the stem would be strong enough.... It's the weld to the bottom bracket that i would be concerned about.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 28, 2019)

Back in the 1970's I found one of those bikes between two garages. My friend and I were searching for old bicycles by walking up and down alleyways. We thougt it was pretty cool. It was a challenge to get going from a dead stop. We helped each other by holding the bike up while the other one got going. Great memories! Thank you very much for posting the photos!


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 28, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> This is pretty awesome. To me the stem would be strong enough.... It's the weld to the bottom bracket that i would be concerned about.



The only welding on mine was the seat post being welded on. They used the same bottom bracket, just flipped over the bike.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 28, 2019)

I recall seeing bikes like these in community parades, usually ridden by performers dressed in clown costumes.
(Or they could have been *real* clowns).
Maybe just another form of a clown bike? 
Definitely not an improvement to the “safety” bicycle frame.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Sep 28, 2019)

I made a tall bike in the 60s...about 67 I'm thinking. I just got an oxy/acetylene set so I brazed everything. I used a 3 speed 26" boys bike, cut up 3 old bikes. The front was 3 forks in series. Back I made out of pipe. I used 2 chains + part of another.
I rattle can painted it candy purple, high rise handlebars and a green banana seat.[emoji21]
It had a coaster brake, front caliper and I put another caliper where I took kickstand off for rear wheel. 
It got lots of attention especially from girls (one my wife now).
It wasn't hard to dismount, pick a good level spot and when almost stopped let it tilt over. I'd start off getting up on something tall, a fence, wall, etc.
Wife and I were riding bikes years ago in an upscale part of town, I was on that bike. Cars blew horns, people laughing. One car pulled over, a guy got out..."Where did you get that...that's what I need!". He was every bit of 6'9". I showed him it really wouldn't help, he needed long crank to seat length.

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------

